# Manor House Lincolnshire



## Captainwinky (Nov 20, 2013)

*Hi, This is my first post so please be gentle LOL*​Snoopfoggyfogg and i was out exploring,
When we came across this old manor house in Kirmond Le Mire
after a quick scope of the area we found our way in, the sheer delight on Snoopfoggyfoggs face was a picture in its self​
So i dont know too much about this place as im new to this game, (ill update when i find more out)
Here are some of the images i captured that day.

1.



IMG_5255 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

2.



IMG_5262 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

3.



IMG_5271 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

4.



IMG_5278 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

5.



IMG_5282 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

6.



IMG_5287 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

7.



IMG_5289 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

8.



IMG_5296 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

9.



IMG_5298 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

10.



IMG_5299 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

11.



IMG_5300 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

12.



IMG_5301 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

13.



IMG_5305 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

14.



IMG_5306 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

15.



IMG_5307 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

16.



IMG_5309 by captainwinky1980, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed the pics as much as i enjoyed taking them.
cant wait for our next adventure!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Some great features,ace pics.


----------



## Captainwinky (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks had such a great time there!!


----------



## snoopfoggyfogg (Nov 20, 2013)

This place was a real find, some fantastic features both in the house and around the grounds. I really enjoyed the adventure - good pictures Captainwinky.


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2013)

Did you find the plough? Great post, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Captainwinky (Nov 20, 2013)

smiler said:


> Did you find the plough? Great post, I enjoyed it, Thanks



We completely forgot to even look for it we was having so much fun!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 20, 2013)

I rather like that


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 20, 2013)

Fantastic first report! 
How odd, what an ace find. Lovely photos cheers for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 20, 2013)

Great first report guys. Keep em coming!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 20, 2013)

Did you go in the cellar?
nicely captured there


----------



## Captainwinky (Nov 21, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Did you go in the cellar?
> nicely captured there



No it was waaaaay to dark down there!! Lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice first report, cheers for posting these up!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 21, 2013)

Very good first report! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 21, 2013)

Excellent first report, really enjoyed the pics. Lincolnshire is full of great stuff, good luck with your next explore.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 21, 2013)

Cracking place - I went the other weekend, when I walked up the drive I noticed a van outside and a bloke up on the roof nailing tiles on - Clearly somebody is working on the place so just watch out if your planning on paying it a visit


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Nov 21, 2013)

I went here a few months ago, great peaceful location and beautiful house. No point him fixing the roof, needs to worry about the cellar walls. See my report for more pics


----------



## Captainwinky (Nov 21, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> I went here a few months ago, great peaceful location and beautiful house. No point him fixing the roof, needs to worry about the cellar walls. See my report for more pics



Very nice report too, next time im going in the cellar for sure!!


----------



## ginger5092 (Nov 23, 2013)

Brilliant pics, thank you


----------



## gigi (Dec 11, 2013)

very nice, great first!


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 21, 2013)

Brilliant! Love the fireplace and the staircase what a beautiful house... and great photos too


----------



## Labb (Dec 24, 2013)

Some really nice pictures here. Carry on the good work.


----------

